# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  Comment Deviner une Date de Naissance par une petite rcration mathmatique !

## hackoofr

*DEVINEZ UNE DATE DE NAISSANCE*
 ::salut:: 
Essayez-vous  cette petite rcration mathmatique qui consiste  deviner la date de naissance d'une personne. 

Demandez  une personne d'inscrire sur une feuille de papier le nombre correspondant au jour et au mois de sa naissance. Par exemple, si cette personne est ne le 1er mars, elle indiquera 13 ; le chiffre 1 reprsentant le jour, et le chiffre 3 le mois. 

Demandez ensuite  la personne d'effectuer les oprations suivantes :

*=> Doubler le nombre
=> ajouter 5 au rsultat obtenu
=> multiplier par cinquante
=> ajouter  ce total les deux derniers chiffres de l'anne de naissance de la personne interroge.
=> Demandez alors  connatre le nombre obtenu.*

*il suffit d'en retrancher 250 ; le reste reprsentera la date de naissance complte de la personne.* 

Vrifions ensemble : si notre interlocuteur est n le 1er mars 1927, il inscrira :
13 x 2 + 5 = 31
31 x 50 = 1 550
1 550 + 27 (deux derniers chiffres de l'anne de naissance) = 1 577. C'est ce nombre qu'il vous communiquera. Si on retranche 250  ce nombre, il reste 1 327, c'est--dire 1 pour le premier jour, 3 pour le mois de mars, et 27 pour les deux derniers chiffres de l'anne de naisance !

----------


## atb

Je comprends pas, le mec nous a dj donn le 1 3 et 27. A moins qu'il soit n en 2027 ou en 0027, je ne vois pas la magie dedans  ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

En fait, le mec ne nous le donne pas... il ne nous donne que le numro  la fin (on lui dit les oprations  faire seulement) auquel nous on enlve 250 pour en dduire l'anne...
Mais c'est vrai que j'avais compris comme toi au dbut

----------


## atb

.--d c'est  lui de faire toutes les oprations. Ensuite il nous donne juste le dernier chiffre et l on lui sort sa date de naissance. Mais le principe est juste de l'embrouill avec ces oprations car c'est lui qui a renseign toute la date au fur et  mesure ?

Ou alors j'ai rien compris ::piou::

----------


## f-k-z

oui c'est lui qui les faits en fait a donne:

((X*2)+5)*50 + Y  - 250
soit
(X*2)*50 + 5*50 + Y -250
X*100 + 250 + Y -250
X*100 + Y
X00 + Y
XY
Avec X le jour et le mois et Y l'anne  ::):

----------


## atb

Arfff c'est si simple que j'arrivais pas  comprendre  ::calim2:: 

Du coup je peux m'en servir pour convertir mes dates dans mes requtes sans passer par des fonctions prdfinies. Sympa merci

----------


## hackoofr

::salut::  
Je vous donne Aujourd'hui Deux *"Formules Magiques"* en Mathmatique pour surprendre vos proches et vos amis en devinant facilement leurs Date de Naissance.
Donc il suffit par un simple calcul rapide qu'il vous donne *juste* les deux rsultats *Rsultat1* et *Rsultat2*

*Formules Magiques:*



```

```

*Lgende:





j  : jour de naissance
M : Mois de naissance
A : Anne de naissance
			
		

*Par exemple S'il est n le 12 juin 1986 alors les deux formules seront comme suit:



> (100*12) + 2000 - 1986 = remplacement de *j* par 12 et *A* par 1986 l'anne de naissance
> (100*6) + 2000 - 1986 = remplacement de *M* par 6 car il est n au mois de juin et *A* par 1986 l'anne de naissance.


Donc J'attends vos ractions ,remarques , commentaires a propos de l'astuce pour deviner la date de naissance ; bien sr aprs avoir calculer quelques exemples de vos amis et vos proches. :;):   ::ccool::

----------


## Tellen

> Donc J'attends vos ractions ,remarques , commentaires a propos de l'astuce pour deviner la date de naissance ; bien sr aprs avoir calculer quelques exemples de vos amis et vos proches.


A priori Cela ne marche pas si tu es n aprs 2000.

Pour que cela marche il suffit de remplacer l'adition de 2000 par une anne suprieur comme l'anne en cour par exemple.

----------


## hackoofr

> A priori Cela ne marche pas si tu es n aprs 2000.
> Pour que cela marche il suffit de remplacer l'adition de 2000 par une anne suprieur comme l'anne en cour par exemple.


Trs Bonne remarque  ::ccool:: 
J'ai juste simplifi la formule pour qu'elle soit trs facile  calculer par la personne interroge, mais pour la validit de cette formule il faut comme vous avez dit de remplaer 2000 par l'anne en cours.  :;):   ::mouarf:: 
 ::merci::

----------

